# Trans oil



## davidadamvance75 (9 mo ago)

I have a model 1812 cub cadet and I need the trans oil. What can I substitute for it


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning David... welcome to the tractor forum.

Your Cub Cadet specifies Case IH "hy-tran" fluid for your hydrostat transmission. You can substitute Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) if it meets or exceeds hy-tran specifications. UTF is available from a number of sources, Tractor Supply Stores, Walmart, Auto Parts stores. Check the label before buying, to ensure it meets or exceeds hy-tran specs.


----------



## davidadamvance75 (9 mo ago)

Thank you Big T. I will be trying it out this weekend.


----------

